# ChokeCherry wood



## tommy012175 (Dec 18, 2016)

Just wanted to ask how good is chokecherry vs cherry??  I just got a bunch of it from a tree surgeon.  I hope that is what it is. Regular Cherry wood is Red and chokecherry is not.   Here is pics of it.  













IMG_3745.JPG



__ tommy012175
__ Dec 18, 2016


----------



## tommy012175 (Dec 18, 2016)

IMG_3744.JPG



__ tommy012175
__ Dec 18, 2016


----------



## hillbilly ridge (Dec 25, 2016)

I have some choke cherry dying of old age. If I knew how to chip and properly dry it I'd try it out for you.


----------

